# Pygmy cory death - Red stomach



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

So I woke up today, to find one of my Pygmy corydoras dead in the tank with a bloated stomach and was red in colouration. I'm not sure what this could be.

Water params are in check 0/0/5. Change water twice a week. Have had them for a bout a month without any changes besides adding a new driftwood with anubias 3 days ago.

Here is a picture:



No other cory's showing symptoms, I'm hoping it's not contagious because I don't want my betta to get infected.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I just did a 70% water Change in case it was a bacterial infection


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's pretty normal in a dead fish. It's just easier to see in semi-clear ones. Sometimes fish just die. :-(


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm so sad! It was so sudden, I didn't even get the chance to try and help him/her feel better/heal!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, it could have been eggy and then egg bound; that would definitely cause bloating if it's female. Could also just be internal hemorrhaging as well and that can cause kidneys to shut down --> bloating --> death. Hemorrhaging can be caused by bacteria or it could simply be that the cory was hit too hard with something, ran into a wall too hard, was smooshed a little bit in being caught or another fish hitting on them too hard. There is a whole host of reasons but I wouldn't worry about it. It doesn't seem like anything too abnormal to me as Russell said; sometimes they just die and it is unfortunate. Just keep an eye on the others! If they all start to die then you definitely know something is up and we can look to treatment then, but for now, just keep running your tank as you usually do ^_^


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

What kind of substrate in the tank and does she have normal length barbels?

It may not apply to your cory but this is a little article about something called red blotch disease. 

http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-health/disease-prevention/red-blotch-disease.aspx

I have seen something like this in two larger cories before. Before they died they exhibited a behavior of hanging out on the tops of plants frequently.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Still only one death so far so I'm pretty sure it wasnt bacterial. Probably it was just as Russel said. My LFS is out of stock of pygmy's so I need to wait before I can get another one!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh and yes, all my pygmys have normal length barbels, my substrate isn't harsh on them. No signs of barbel rot or anything like that


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok I am glad the rest are doing well. You asked for suggestions those are the ones I am aware of.


----------

